# fantastic save when car looses grip on autobahn



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

this is fantastic imo........... 8)


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Bloody hell !! 
Very lucky

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

More good luck than good management I think


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

What caused it to let go in the first place? Thought it might have been a problem with the car, but he just gets back in and drives off...


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

You would definitely need a new pair of trousers after that.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Spandex said:


> What caused it to let go in the first place? Thought it might have been a problem with the car, but he just gets back in and drives off...


if you look closely when he is passing car before she let go you will see some liquid on the road....52 seconds


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Brown trouser moment there


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Back in the early days of dashcam! :lol:


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

This one is much more impressive !


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

TJS said:


> This one is much more impressive !


Heh, good one...I can't decide if the codriver is the coolest man in the world or just too dumb to know how close he came to a BIG crash! 

Regards
Ross


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

By watching him on the in car camera I think it is the latter ... it certainly spooked Higgins. Great intuitive car control !


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

TJS said:


> By watching him on the in car camera I think it is the latter ... it certainly spooked Higgins. Great intuitive car control !


loved it, that is ice cold cool!!!! 8)


----------

